# Wanting to start first SP



## CSIJon (Oct 4, 2010)

Ok I just split up my Muscadine wine into a 3 gallon and 2 one gallon carborys so I have a six gallon empty now. Will the six gallon be to large? Can I jsut add a little to the recipe or will this be too hard? I have the slurry from my muscadine wine in the fridge ready just need to let it warm up. Please help


----------



## BIGJEFF (Oct 4, 2010)

CSIJon said:


> Ok I just split up my Muscadine wine into a 3 gallon and 2 one gallon carborys so I have a six gallon empty now. Will the six gallon be to large? Can I jsut add a little to the recipe or will this be too hard? I have the slurry from my muscadine wine in the fridge ready just need to let it warm up. Please help



That's what I did, all you have to do is divide the ingredients by 5 and multiply by 6 and you'll get you'r 6 gallon recipe 

Good luck!


----------



## CSIJon (Oct 4, 2010)

sounds easy enough. Is there anything to worry about with that much? Will my yeast slurry still be enough?


----------



## BIGJEFF (Oct 4, 2010)

CSIJon said:


> sounds easy enough. Is there anything to worry about with that much? Will my yeast slurry still be enough?


Yes...yeast reproduces...make sure to use proper amoutn of yeast energizer and nutrient and you should be allright!
I bottle my 1st one in 3 weeks


----------



## CSIJon (Oct 4, 2010)

Awesome. I cant wait to make mine thanks for the help


----------



## countrygirl (Oct 6, 2010)

i too used a 6 gallon for my pee. i don't think headspace is as big a deal with pee since it's a quick drinker.


----------



## CSIJon (Oct 6, 2010)

Yay, after converting all the ingredients I was able to get my hands on a 5 gallon carboy. I just wanted to make sure that I did all I could do to follow things since this is my first, and hopefully not my last.


----------

